# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستارای آینده بیان تو

## alireza2503

بچه ها آیا با علاقه میخواید وارد شید ؟ با چه هدفی میخواید وارد شید ؟ 
چه رتبه ای مد نظرتون هست ؟ 
برای اینکه رشته های دیگه قبول نمیشید میرید یا علاقه دارید ؟!

----------


## alireza2503

اول یه چشم انداز از آینده ای که دوس دارم داشته باشم بهتون میگم.
من علاقه شدیدی به فلسفه و تاریخ و ادبیات و کلا کتاب خوندن در جمیع مطالب دارم . دوس دارم یه حقوق ثابت که بتونه حداقل های زندگیمو مثل خونه ماشین و یه زندگی معمولی و هزینه کتابامو تامین کنه داشته باشم و مقدارش هم به اون صورت برام مهم نیست.
راستی گفتم که من در همه زمینه ها علم آموزی رو دوست دارم و علوم زیستی را نیز هم.  :Yahoo (1):  

رتبه مدنظرمم هم حدود 10000 هست که بتونم پرستاری شهر خودمون (بوشهر) قبول شم.

----------


## Sina Nmt

منم تا حدود زیادی علاقه دارم و به نظرم تا حد توانایی که دارم بهترین رشته هست! 
عین شما یه شغل ثابت با حقوق مناسب میخوام برای یه زندگی متوسط رو به خوب (احتمال خیلی زیاد میخوام مجرد زندگی کنم که فک کنم کافی باشه.)
رتبه هم زیر ۱۲ هزار منطقه ۲ و قبولی تو شهر خودمون (اردبیل)
انشالا که موفق میشیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shadzi

من بعد پزشکی پرستاری دوس دارم
ب نظر موقعیش خارج ایران فوق العادسس

----------


## alireza2503

> من بعد پزشکی پرستاری دوس دارم
> ب نظر موقعیش خارج ایران فوق العادسس


میدونید واسه مهاجرت به خارج از کشور مثل کانادا یا کشورای عربی چه چیزایی لازم داره ؟ 
مثلا چ زبانی ؟ چقد پول ؟ یا ؟! چه دانشگاهی ؟

----------


## shadzi

زبان ک از نون شب هم واجبتره
معمولا فاند میدن 
معدل خیلی خوبی باید داشته باشی

----------


## shadzi

کانادا امریکا
برای پرستاری عالیه

----------


## Mojgan*M

بیشتر دلم میخواد برا خودم مستقل بتونم کار کنم ک توش خلاقیت و ایده های جدید بتونم ب کار ببرم ب عبارتی استعدادامو شکوفا کنم :Yahoo (4): 
بابام از پرستاری خوشش نمیاد منم دلم میخواد یچی برم ک اونم دوست داشته باشه ک خب خودمم همچین عاشق پرستاری نیستم ولی کلا شغل خوبیه 
اگ تحقیق کنم ببینم هوشبریم بازار کار کسادی نداره میرم هوشبری اگ نه هم پرستاری
خیلی دگ ب بابام بر بخوره :  )))) میخونم سال دیگ پزشکی-__-

----------


## mohammad_7676

> من بعد پزشکی پرستاری دوس دارم
> ب نظر موقعیش خارج ایران فوق العادسس


رشته های مهندسی خیلی اون ور پولش و کارش بیشتر تا رشته های علوم پزشکی.بالعکس ایران که همه دوس دارن دکتر شن :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Sina Nmt

> میدونید واسه مهاجرت به خارج از کشور مثل کانادا یا کشورای عربی چه چیزایی لازم داره ؟ 
> مثلا چ زبانی ؟ چقد پول ؟ یا ؟! چه دانشگاهی ؟


کانادا:
مدرک کارشناسی (فرقی نمیکنه چه دانشگاهی همه ی دانشگاهای ایرانو قبول دارن برعکس پزشکی)
مدرک انگلیسی ایلتس یا فرانسوی هم میشه! چون تو کبک کانادا زبان رسمی‌فرانسویه البته چون مهاجر زیاده همه انگلیسی بلدن و مشکلی نیست
حداقل ۲ سال سابقه کار. برا پسرا همون ۲ سال سربازی کافیه برا دخترا ۲ سال طرح
اینا ضروریا بودن یه عالمه مورد کوچیک و درشت دیگه هم داره!
امارات کارش راحت تره. کلی بیمارستان ایرانی اونجا هست حتی نیاز به زبانم ندارید

----------


## alireza2503

> کانادا:
> مدرک کارشناسی (فرقی نمیکنه چه دانشگاهی همه ی دانشگاهای ایرانو قبول دارن برعکس پزشکی)
> مدرک انگلیسی ایلتس یا فرانسوی هم میشه! چون تو کبک کانادا زبان رسمی‌فرانسویه البته چون مهاجر زیاده همه انگلیسی بلدن و مشکلی نیست
> حداقل ۲ سال سابقه کار. برا پسرا همون ۲ سال سربازی کافیه برا دخترا ۲ سال طرح
> اینا ضروریا بودن یه عالمه مورد کوچیک و درشت دیگه هم داره!
> امارات کارش راحت تره. کلی بیمارستان ایرانی اونجا هست حتی نیاز به زبانم ندارید


استخدامشون چطوریه ؟  چقد حقوق میدن به کارشناسی ؟ یا ارشد ؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alireza2503


استخدامشون چطوریه ؟  چقد حقوق میدن به کارشناسی ؟ یا ارشد ؟


دقیق نمیدونم ولی یه جا نوشته بود تا 25 برابر ایران حقوق پرستاراست تو آلمان و کانادا و و و و*

----------


## Sina Nmt

> استخدامشون چطوریه ؟  چقد حقوق میدن به کارشناسی ؟ یا ارشد ؟


اگه این مواردو داشته باشید آخرش باهاتون مصاحبه هم می کنن قبول‌بشید هم استخدام میشید هم اقامت میگیرید. تو گوگل سرچ کنید میاد
بعدش که رفتید اونجا حتما باید آزمون رجیستری بدید
سال ۲۰۱۵ متوسط ۷۵ هزار دلار در سال برا Registered Nurse
البته اگه تو مقاطع بالاتر ادامه تحصیل بدید به اصطلاح Practical Nurse که بشید خیلی بیشتر میشه. یعنی به نوعی پرستار متخصص
از امارات زیاد خبر ندارم اما حقوقش میدونم در حد کانادا نیست کمتره اما از ایران خیلی معقول تر و بیشتره

----------

